
Ask PG: How many of us frequently override our noprocrast settings? - jkush
I try very hard to not click that override button but my mouse seems to have a mind of its own. Anyone else have the same problem?

======
cstejerean
Hmm, you can try using a Greasemonkey script to disable the override button,
and then another Firefox plug in to disable disabling Greasemonkey, and a
Kernel Level Rootkit to prevent you from disabling the Firefox plug in, a
random BIOS password to prevent you booting from a CD device and a padlock on
the physical box to prevent you from disabling the BIOS password.

Seriously, the nonprocrast has worked out well for me. I need to tweak the
timings a bit. I wish there was a gradual setting though, so the longer you
used it continually the longer the lock-out period was.

One way around the nonprocrast settings that doesn't make me feel as guilty
though is pulling up the list of newest submissions and leaving it open. You
can then click on the titles to read the off-site articles without triggering
the lockout (but you can't read comments).

------
DanielBMarkham
Not me.

I've been meaning to turn on that noprocast option, but never really got
around to it. Seems like now my indecision is paying off! Lameness as virtue!
(evil laugh)

------
paulgb
I probably click it about 50% of the time, and the other half is split about
50/50 between actually getting back to what I should be doing and finding
another way to procrastinate. So it is about 25% effective, which is better
than nothing.

------
pistoriusp
I've done it a few times, but mostly in the evenings when I'm feeling lonely.

------
donal
I just clicked it... :)

I've resorted to using the rss feed to screen what seems like it would be
worth wasting time on. It has helped, but today I'm in a terrible meeting and
so I don't feel like I'm wasting too much time.

------
rams
I do, but it's been coming down ... so, it's turned out to be a pretty useful
feature actually.

